# Hyperbaric Chambers



## Builder Bob (Apr 7, 2010)

Just a question or two, We have a single occupant hyperbaric chamber being installed in out jurisidiction.  Since this is new to us (all the others have been installed in hospitals and fell under the State's Health Department Inspections, I was wanting to know if I have overlooked anything - Chapter 27, 32, and 40 of the IFC, NFPA 55 & NFPA 99 for the bulk storage of oxygen and NFPA 99 for the hyperbaric chamber - single occupant.

The main question that I have is for the room containing the hyperbaric chamber, does it have to be 1 hour fire rated construction?

(Note V-B construction, limited area sprinkler is being offered for the room containing the hyperbaric chamber)


----------



## brudgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> The main question that I have is for the room containing the hyperbaric chamber, does it have to be 1 hour fire rated construction?


What section of the code are you looking at?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 7, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperbaric_medicine  Link to Complete article

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Outside of the USA (& FDA), portable chambers may be rated for 7.35 psi (1.5 ATA, 16.5 fsw) or higher. These chambers are also operated with oxygen concentrators (typically 85–96% oxygen) as the breathing gas. Due to the high circulation of air through the chamber, the total concentration of oxygen in the chamber never exceeds 25% as this can increase the risk of fire. Oxygen is never fed directly into soft chambers but is rather introduced via a line and mask directly to the patient. Most oxygen concentrators used for HBOT are regularly monitored for purity (+/- 1%) and flow (10 to 15 liters per minute outflow pressure). An audible alarm will sound if the purity ever drops below 80%. A standard concentrator used by respiratory patients is not recommended due to low total output and poor delivery pressures.

These chambers are often used in a clinical settings, but are also used in homes. Mild hyperbaric chambers use standard 120 volt outlets and can also be configured for 220 volt use. Ranging in size from 21 inches up to 40 inches in diameter these chambers measure between 84 in (7 ft) to 120 in (10 ft) in length. They are completely safe, with redundant controls and entry/exit fastening for emergency exit. New vertical chambers are coming on the market that are up to 5 ft in diameter allowing for treatments sitting up or standing instead of lying down.

The soft chambers are officially approved by the FDA for the treatment of altitude sickness, but are commonly used for other "off-label" purposes. They do not require certification by the NFPA, see (NFPA 99-2005)[page needed] Media:National Fire Protection Association, (a fire-insurance coverage requirement) because they do not pose a significant fire danger when used as per manufactures recommendations [65


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 7, 2010)

Agree with MT's posting. This is taken from our last PR done for two of these for a wound center tenant build out:

"Provide manufacturer’s specification and listing detail materials for review on the Oxygen Control Alarm Panels and means for emergency shut down or leak detection and explosion safety measures."


----------



## RJJ (Apr 7, 2010)

I was in one once! Didn't take a lot of notice of the room conditions.  Didn't go back for a second treatment. Just too small a space for me.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 8, 2010)

I am thinking the bigger issue will be with the LOX storage for this facility..... Thanks for the insight/support.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 8, 2010)

LOX Storage

Ours are on the exterior separated by UL 2-hr wall based on cylindar capacities and heights with compliant distance from egress openings will all the sensors, fencing, accessibility, shutoffs and identifications.  Indoor storage/supply would be a different story.


----------

